# Sai lầm ai cũng từng mắc phải khi chọn đồ, cảnh báo có thể gây ung thư, nguy hiểm



## hong nhung (22/11/18)

*Việc mắc phải 2 sai lầm dưới đây gây ảnh hưởng không nhỏ tới sức khỏe, thậm chí có thể mắc phải những căn bệnh nguy hiểm.*

Thực tế, việc chọn lựa váy áo không chuẩn ảnh hưởng tiêu cực đến với sức khỏe. Hai sai lầm dưới đây được các chuyên gia đánh giá nguy hiểm, phụ nữ nên đặc biệt lưu ý để không... tự hại bản thân.

*1. KHÔNG GIẶT ĐỒ MỚI MUA TRƯỚC KHI MẶC*
Thực tế, có rất nhiều nguy cơ về bệnh tật xảy ra khi diện đồ mới mua mà không giặt. Khi mua được một chiếc áo mới ưng ý, nhiều người thường thích sử dụng luôn mà không giặt trước. Phần lớn chúng ta thường có suy nghĩ rằng, quần áo mới mua đảm bảo vệ sinh vì chúng để nguyên trong bao bì và rất nuột nà nên có thể mặc luôn.

Tuy nhiên, trước khi tiếp tục sử dụng những sản phẩm mới mua mà không có ý định giặt lại hãy đọc những cảnh báo của chuyên gia sản xuất quần áo nổi tiếng Lana Hogue về điều này: _"Bạn nên giặt quần áo mới mua trước khi mặc chúng, đặc biệt là những sản phẩm tiếp xúc trực tiếp với da. Khi bị đổ mồ hôi, da sẽ bị ảnh hưởng với những vi khuẩn có trong trang phục. Hoặc rất có thể hoá chất trong quá trình sản xuất còn lại trong đồ sẽ gây ảnh hưởng đến người mặc"._

Theo Hogue, hầu hết các sợi hoặc vải nhuộm đều qua xử lý hoá chất để nhìn long lanh và mượt mà hơn. Các hoá chất rất có thể bị tác dụng phụ khiến da bị viêm khi tiếp xúc, nổi mẩn ngứa đỏ và nhiều triệu chứng khác.

_"Ngay cả sợi tự nhiên cùng cần xử lý qua hoá chất, thậm chí nếu bạn mua một chiếc áo cotton 100 phần trăm cũng có khả năng gây ảnh hưởng đến cơ thể"._ 
​Các nhà sản xuất vải sử dụng hóa chất là điều cần thiết. Khi dệt vải cũng cần nhiều công đoạn cần xử lý với máy móc và các chất hoá học: _"Trong hầu hết các môi trường thương mại, hàng dệt hoàn thành đều có độ ẩm nhất định. Để ngăn ngừa nấm mốc mọc lên, sợi sẽ được phun với hoá chất chống ẩm trước khi thành vải may đồ. Để sản xuất những loại vải có màu sắc bắt mắt như đỏ, xanh, vàng, ... chúng tôi cần nhờ vào hoá chất nhuộm"._

_

_
_Tất, đồ lót, đồ tập nhất định phải được giặt trước khi mặc._​
Quần áo đến từ nhiều cơ sở trên khắp thế giới, các thành phần và các loại vải, cắt may đều khác ở mỗi quốc gia. Mỗi nơi lại có luật riêng về việc sử dụng hoá chất. Thành phần như thuốc nhuộm azo-anilin và nhựa formaldehyde là khá phổ biến và gây kích ứng da.

_"Formaldehyde là một chất gây ung thư loại 3, mặc dù ở mức rất thấp nhưng nếu sử dụng lâu dài rất có thể ảnh hưởng đến cơ thể".,_ Hogue cho biết. 

Đáng báo động hơn, một nghiên cứu năm 2010 được thực hiện tại Mỹ cho thấy một số loạt vài bán ra thị trường vượt mức cho phép khi chứa rất nhiều formaldehyde. Donald Belsito, một giáo sư về da liễu tại Trung tâm Y tế Đại học Columbia ở New York cho hay, quá trình hoàn thành sản phẩm thời trang kéo dài từ cơ sở sản xuất đến phòng thử đồ. Đó là môi trường có thể gây ra những loại vi khuẩn, nấm mốc. 

_

_
_Quần áo mới mua về cần phải giặt kỹ trước khi mặc._​
Điều may mắn mà các chuyên gia tiết lộ mà chị em cần biết là khi giặt đồ sẽ giảm được đáng kể khả năng tiếp xúc với vi khuẩn và một số hoá chất làm da khó chịu. Những sản phẩm cần được lưu ý khi sử dụng cần giặt sạch sẽ và kỹ càng đó là: tất, nội y, đồ tập thể thao, T-shirt, quần short, đồ mùa hè.

*2. MẶC NỘI Y QUÁ CHẬT*
Ngoài việc mặc quần áo mới chưa giặt, mặc nội y chật cũng gây ra vô số những hiểm họa. Nhiều chị em chọn áo lót bó sát, thậm chí là nhỏ hơn so với size để tôn dáng nhưng đó là việc làm gây ảnh hưởng rất lớn đối với sức khỏe. Theo nghiên cứu của những chuyên gia sức khỏe, việc mặc những chiếc áo ngực quá chật có thể dẫn đến những căn bệnh hiểm nghèo như lao vú, ung thư, thậm chí có thể dẫn đến đột tử.

_

_
_Áo lót chật gây ảnh hưởng đến vùng tim, khiến có thể có thể gặp nhiều vấn đề sức khỏe không mong muốn. Trong khi đó, dây áo chật dẫn đến đau vai, đau lưng._
​Dây áo ngực bó chặt sẽ gia tăng áp lực lên các cơ chạy ngang vai và lưng, làm tổn hại tới hệ tuần hoàn do đó hạn chế lượng ôxy lên não. Tình trạng này dẫn đến sự đau đầu, chóng mặt mà không ít phụ nữ mắc phải. Thiếu máu lên não cũng là hiểm họa có thể xảy ra khi chèn ép vùng ngực, chúng có thể gây ra nhiều biến chứng như nhũn não, xuất huyết não gây liệt nửa người hoặc chết đột ngột.

Những phụ nữ mặc áo lót quá chật kéo dài hơn 12 giờ mỗi ngày sẽ có nguy cơ phát triển bệnh ung thư vú cao hơn những người mặc áo rộng có cảm giác thoải mái, hoặc những chị em “thả rông”. 

_

_
_Việc kéo dài tình trạng mặc áo lót chèn ép cơ thể có thể khiến phụ nữ mắc những bệnh nguy hiểm. Chính vì vậy, bạn hãy chọn áo lót thật tinh tế, không nên chèn ép quá đà._
​_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

